# Kendall Jenner walks the Runway during the Chanel Show as part of the Paris Fashion Week Womenswear Fall/Winter 2016/2017 - March 8, 2016 (20x)



## Mandalorianer (8 März 2016)

​


----------



## ass20 (9 März 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## koftus89 (9 März 2016)

danke vielmals.


----------

